# Gira Home Server an S7 anschließen



## Andy258 (2 September 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte für die komplette Gebäudesteuerung, die ich mit einer S7 315-2dp realisiert habe, ein Touch Panel zur Steuerung anbinden. 
Dieses soll im Wohnzimmer angebracht werden, und sollte somit auch optisch „was her machen“. 
Des weiteren soll auch ein Internetzugriff möglich sein. 
Ich habe mich nun für das Produkt der Firma Gira bzw. Pro face entschieden.
Das heißt, einen Gira Home Server mit einem 15“ Touch Panel von Pro face.
Mein Problem ist nur, der Home Server hat keine direkte Schnittstelle um in mit der S7 zu Verbinden. Die einzige Schnittstelle wäre eine RS 232.
Vll. hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht und kann mir eine Möglichkeit sagen, die beiden Systeme zu verbinden.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 September 2007)

Hallo,
soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es von Siemens einen Bus-Koppler nach EIB. Damit solltest du dich mal beschäftigen. Mehr kann ich dir dazu allerdings auch nicht sagen ...


----------



## MSB (2 September 2007)

Ist es möglich die Daten auch umgekehrt, also vom Touchpanel
in den Homeserver zu schaufeln?
Weil für das Proface Panel sollte es doch etliche Möglichkeiten geben um dieses an eine
Siemens-Steuerung anzubinden.

Evtl. wäre es auch möglich, über den TCP/IP-Port des Homeservers und eines Netlink/Pro zu arbeiten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Andy258 (2 September 2007)

Also die öglichkeit mit dem EIB-DP Koppler ist mir bekannt. Jedoch kostet dieser nochmals ca. 800 Euro.

Wie sich das Touch Panel in Verbindung mit dem Home Server verhält weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe mir bis jetzt nur die ganzen Dokumentationen auf der Homepage von Gira und Proface durchgelesen. Diese bringen jedoch auch keine genaueren Details.


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2007)

Denke das es möglich ist per OPC auf deinem GiraHomeServer, Daten von der S7 via TCP/IP z.b. oder MPI zu holen.
Je nach Verbindungsart brauchst du dann für die S7 eine Ethernet CP oder eine MPI/Profibus CP für den Gira Homeserver


z.b. OPC S7 bietet z.B die Firma http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de/ an

Edith:  ahh glaub auf dem Homeserver läuft Linux oder? dann vergiss alles *g*


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 September 2007)

...
wäre nicht ein Panel-PC mit ProTool oder WinCC-Flex (Runtime) auch ein denkbares Thema ?
Damit könntest du dann auch surfen ...


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es von Siemens einen Bus-Koppler nach EIB. Damit solltest du dich mal beschäftigen. Mehr kann ich dir dazu allerdings auch nicht sagen ...


 

*VORSICHT! Der  "SCHÖNE" DP/EiB-Koppler von SIEMENS auf Auslauf gesetzt!*

*.*


Das DP/EIB Link (6GK1 415-0AA01) wird ab 01.10.2007 zum Auslaufprodukt erklärt. 

Mit der Auslauferklärung des DP/EIB Link ist eine Preiserhöhung zum 01.10.2007 um ca. 18% auf 995€ verbunden. 
Die Typstreichung des DP/EIB Link soll am 01.10.2008 erfolgen. Danach ist das DP/EIB Link nur noch im Austausch als Ersatzteil erhältlich. *Es gibt keinen Nachfolge-Typ*. 

.


----------



## Andy258 (3 September 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> wäre nicht ein Panel-PC mit ProTool oder WinCC-Flex (Runtime) auch ein denkbares Thema ?
> Damit könntest du dann auch surfen ...


 
Die Idee mit dem Panel-PC wäre noch besser. Könntest du mir da ein konkretes Beispiel nennen.
Ich denke mal mit einem Panel-PC von Pro-face ist man gut bedient. 
Welche Möglichkeit habe ich dann diesen an die SPS S7 anzubinden?
Und vor allem welche Software muss dann darauf laufen um diese dann auch anzusteuern?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 September 2007)

Klar, kein Problem.

Bei unseren Anlagen setzen wir zur Visualisierung größtensteils Panel-PC's ein. Auf denen läuft ProTool - Runtime. Die Kommunikation zur SPS findet mittels eines eingebauten CP5611 via MPI statt. Du könntest aber hierfür genauso gut andere HW nehmen.
Die Visu wird zu einem Bestandteil des SPS-Projektes und ich kann auf diesem Weg alle Variablen der SPS einlesen oder verändern ...

Reicht das erstmal als Info ?


----------



## Andy258 (4 September 2007)

Danke erst mal für die Info.
Die Kommunikation könnte ich ja dann auch über LAN usw. vornehmen. 
Oder?

Kannst du mir sagen wo ich günstig einen Panel-PC herbekomme?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 September 2007)

Hallo,
Kommunikation über LAN könnte dir Deltalogic weiterhelfen,
Panel-PC z.B. von Advantech ...


----------



## edison (4 September 2007)

ProTool funzt prima mit einem Netlink, in der Kombination sicherlich auch Preislich attraktiv.
Für meine Haussteuerung habe ich eine Vipa Spped7 CPU eingesetzt, mit integrierter Ethernetschnittstelle - nutzt leider nichts, da für Protool weitere Software benötigt wird (SoftNet Ethernet)
Dafür ist programmieren via Wlan echt ein Kracher (geht aber auch prima mit dem Netlink)
WinCC flex als ist leider derart resourcenhungrig, das ein Rechner mit passiver Kühlung nichtmeht performant genug wäre - vom Stromverbrauch mal abgesehen.
Protool läuft auch auf nem gebrauchen PIII Rechner mehr als ausreichend schnell.
Hatte da schonmal an ein Biblo Laptop mit Touchscreen als Visu gedacht

Softwaremäßig macht PVbrowser einen prima Eindruck, übersteigt aber momentan leider meine Fähigkeiten


----------



## Andy258 (5 September 2007)

Die Touch Panels von Advantech sind auch preislich tragbar.
Wie würdet ihr die Kommunikation herstellen, wenn ich z. B. ein 15“ Panel und 2 kleinere an die SPS anbinden möchte?


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 September 2007)

...
nimmt doch einfach mal mit Deltalogic (siehe oben im Banner) Kontakt auf. Da gibt es den ACCON NetLink S7 (oder so ähnlich). Der müßte das Richtige für dich sein. Kommunikation läuft über Ethernet und wir an der SPS-Schnittstelle auf MPI umgesetzt.


----------

